

A victory for free software over the 'Microsoft tax' - mswift42
https://fsf.org/blogs/community/a-victory-for-free-software-over-the-microsoft-tax?pk_campaign=social_media

======
bjelkeman-again
Couldn't thus ruling be applied to any tablet or smartphone being sold as
well? Although are there any alternative OSs to run on an iPhone, for example
(maybe this doesn't matter)? And does iOS have a price in this context?

